# Kitchen Living Cast Iron Dutch Oven???



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone have this brand or know of it? I don't know if I should drop hints for Christmas or not. There is no way I could or any family member could afford a Le creuset. Which I would LOVE to have but...

http://www.aldi.us/us/html/offers/58...09-12-11-20-21


----------



## eistrach (Sep 11, 2009)

Yesterday, after making sure I could return it, I bought that Dutch Oven from Aldi. Unfortunately after doing some research, there is some question about the porcelain coating containing lead??? especially for cookware made in China. Does anyone know anything about this? Is there another affordable brand that is better and does not contain lead?


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Why not get a Lodge cast iron dutch oven? http://www.lodgemfg.com/Logic-dutch-oven.asp That way there's no question of lead and you get the added benefit of adding usable iron to your diet. I love mine.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Why not get a Lodge cast iron dutch oven? http://www.lodgemfg.com/Logic-dutch-oven.asp That way there's no question of lead and you get the added benefit of adding usable iron to your diet. I love mine.











This is what I was going to suggest. I am saving up for one right now!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I have considered Lodge. However, its about $35 more than this. But yes, Lodge enamel coated Dutch Ovens are my next choice. I will just have to wait ALOT longer to get it.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

But why enamel? Especially with concerns about lead. I've had my cast iron (everything from muffin pan to dutch oven) for 36 years. One major advantage is that I never had to take iron suppliments while pregnant or nursing. Or have to worry about replacing them because of chipping. Well worth the upfront cost which TBH was much less 36 years ago.


----------

